# Hylafax -> capi4hylafax startet nicht

## tripdog

Hallo,

also Hylafax  is ja schon so´n kleiner brocken...

Als erstes kann ich kein fritzcapi emergen da er bei dem treiber für irgendeine usb karte abbricht ...

Das es das von mir benötigte modul fcpci vor dem abbruch schon fertiggestellt hat, habe ich erst später bemerkt. Also fcpci.ko an die richtige stelle kopiert. Und siehe da, man kann das Modul mit modprobe laden. Erste Hürde erledigt. Ich kann auch eine wählverbindug zu Meinem Handy aufbauen.

capi4hylafax emerged -> erledigt

hylafax emerged -> erledigt

Aber wenn ich /etc/init.d/hylafax start ausführe sieht es zwar so aus als ob er den faxdeamon startet, aber faxstat gibt folgendes raus:

```

Can not reach server at host "localhost", port 4559.

```

hier die Ausgabe von lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

capi                   16576  0

capifs                  7944  2 capi

ppp_synctty            10880  0

ppp_generic            21012  1 ppp_synctty

slhc                    9216  1 ppp_generic

fcpci                 595584  0

kernelcapi             43264  2 capi,fcpci

raid456               117520  1

xor                    17672  1 raid456

md_mod                 64916  2 raid456

pdc202xx_new           11008  0 [permanent]

loop_twofish           16128  0

loop                   56716  3 loop_twofish

```

hier noch capiinfo

```

capiinfo

Number of Controllers : 1

Controller 1:

Manufacturer: AVM GmbH

CAPI Version: 2.0

Manufacturer Version: 3.11-07  (49.23)

Serial Number: 1000001

BChannels: 2

Global Options: 0x00000039

   internal controller supported

   DTMF supported

   Supplementary Services supported

   channel allocation supported (leased lines)

B1 protocols support: 0x4000011f

   64 kbit/s with HDLC framing

   64 kbit/s bit-transparent operation

   V.110 asynconous operation with start/stop byte framing

   V.110 synconous operation with HDLC framing

   T.30 modem for fax group 3

   Modem asyncronous operation with start/stop byte framing

B2 protocols support: 0x00000b1b

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP)

   Transparent

   LAPD with Q.921 for D channel X.25 (SAPI 16)

   T.30 for fax group 3

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP) with V.42bis compression

   V.120 asyncronous mode

   V.120 bit-transparent mode

B3 protocols support: 0x800000bf

   Transparent

   T.90NL, T.70NL, T.90

   ISO 8208 (X.25 DTE-DTE)

   X.25 DCE

   T.30 for fax group 3

   T.30 for fax group 3 with extensions

   Modem

  0100

  0200

  39000000

  1f010040

  1b0b0000

  bf000080

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

  01000001 00020000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Supplementary services support: 0x000003ff

   Hold / Retrieve

   Terminal Portability

   ECT

   3PTY

   Call Forwarding

   Call Deflection

   MCID

   CCBS

```

Wenn ich /etc/init.d/hylafax stop eingebe kommt folgende Meldung mit  [ !! ]

```

 * Stopping HylaFAX Servers. ...                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

```

Ich bin weitesgehend nach folgender Anleitung vorgegangen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Hylafax_mit_AVM_Fritz_Card

Aber an der Stelle wo ich änderungen an /etc/devfsd.conf  machen soll komm ich nicht weiter , weil mir die Datei fehlt. Habe mal gelesen das devfs von udev ersetzt worden ist. Da hört aber mein know how auf ... 

Kann daraus jemand erkennen was meinem Server fehlt um Hylafax zu starten?

----------

## tripdog

Was vieleicht ganz gut zur Überschrift passt;)

/etc/init.d/capi4hylafax start

brint folgendes auf die Konsole:

```

 * Starting CAPI4HylaFAX for faxCAPI ...                          [ !! ]

```

Und /etc/init.d/capi4hylafax --debug start

von der Ausgabe aber nur die letzten Zeilen:

```

+ cmd=' /usr/bin/c2faxrecv'

+ shift

+ (( i++  ))

+ (( i<j-1 ))

+ pidfile=/var/run/c2faxrecv.pid

++ pidof /usr/bin/c2faxrecv

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ c2faxrecv == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/c2faxrecv'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/c2faxrecv'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/c2faxrecv

+ pids=

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ return 1

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

++ pidof /usr/bin/c2faxrecv

++ local arg args

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ [[ c2faxrecv == \r\p\c\.\n\f\s\d ]]

++ args=' '\''/usr/bin/c2faxrecv'\'''

++ eval /bin/pidof -x ''\''/usr/bin/c2faxrecv'\'''

+++ /bin/pidof -x /usr/bin/c2faxrecv

+ pids=

+ [[ -s /var/run/c2faxrecv.pid ]]

+ read pid

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ pids=5226

+ [[ -z 5226 ]]

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ for pid in '${pids}'

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ rc_kill_pid 5226 false

+ local pid=5226 session=false

+ rc_try_kill_pid 5226 '' false

+ local pid=5226 signal=TERM session=false i s p e

+ s=0.1

+ (( i=0 ))

+ (( i<RC_RETRY_COUNT*10 ))

+ false

+ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

+ kill -s TERM 5226

+ [[ ! -d /proc/5226 ]]

+ return 0

+ return 0

+ [[ -f /var/run/c2faxrecv.pid ]]

+ rm -f /var/run/c2faxrecv.pid

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ return 0

+ return 1

+ result=1

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

+ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/daemons/capi4hylafax ]]

+ return 1

+ eend 1

+ local retval=1

+ shift

+ _eend 1 eerror ''

+ local retval=1 efunc=eerror msg

+ shift 2

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ -c /dev/null ]]

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ msg='[ !! ]'

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]                      

 [ !! ]'e '                                                                             [ !! ]

+ return 1

+ LAST_E_CMD=eend

+ return 1

+ retval=1

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ 1 != \0 ]]

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ mark_service_stopped capi4hylafax

+ [[ -z capi4hylafax ]]

+ rm -Rf /var/lib/init.d/daemons/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/starting/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/started/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/inactive/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/wasinactive/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/stopping/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/scheduled/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/options/capi4hylafax /var/lib/init.d/coldplugged/capi4hylafax

+ return 0

+ [[ -z '' ]]

+ is_runlevel_start

+ [[ -d /var/lib/init.d/softscripts.old ]]

+ service_message eerror 'ERROR:  capi4hylafax failed to start'

+ [[ no != \y\e\s ]]

+ return

+ svc_trap

+ trap 'eerror "ERROR:  ${SVCNAME} caught an interrupt"; exit 1' INT QUIT TSTP

+ return 1

+ retval=1

+ service_started capi4hylafax

+ test_service_state capi4hylafax started

+ [[ -z capi4hylafax ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/capi4hylafax

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/capi4hylafax ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/capi4hylafax ]]

+ exit 1

```

----------

## Anarcho

Schonmal schnell ne Idee zum Thema kompilieren:

Wenn man sich den Output des emerge Vorgangs ansieht sollte einem eigentlich der Hinweis auf die Variable

"FRITZCAPI_CARDS" auffallen.. Einfach mal folgendes in die make.conf eintragen:[/code]

```
FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci"
```

----------

